# Parking in Reading



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi
Can anyone help? 
We have to go to a funeral in Reading shortly and we will have to use our new van to get there so we are looking for somewhere safe( still in cotton wool) to park it for four/five hours. I have looked for a campsite near Reading but can't find one that's open this time of year, does anyone have any ideas?
Thanks
Gary 8O 
PS. Van is 22ft long so not that big.


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

bump....I might need this info one day !!!


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

have not used it but you might consider Madejski Stadium Park and Ride

they have quite a fancy website so they might be able to advise on security

Paul


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We would also recommend Madejski Stadium Park and Ride, having used it last week.

Easy access around Reading from there.

Extarct from the Motorhomeparking web sites states:

On 13th March 2009, a request was sent to the Council asking if it was possible to park a motorhome at the P&R sites it provides. On 19th March 2009, the council replied:
Reading Borough Council controls one Park & Ride site, located at Madejski Stadium on the A33 between M4 Junction 11 and central Reading. This facilty is open from 07.00 to 19.00 Mondays to Fridays and 08.00 to 19.00 on Saturdays (but closed from three hours before events taking place at the Stadium - advance information on events is available on 0118 939 9948 ). This Park & Ride may be used by motorhomes. There is no height restriction but a width restriction is implemented after 19.00. No overnight parking is permitted. Users are expected to travel into Reading on the shuttle buses which operate every 7 or 8 minutes throughout the day.


----------

